

Beyond Metcalfe's Law to the power of community building  - bootload
http://web.archive.org/web/20071008165821/www.contextmag.com/archives/199903/DigitalStrategyReedsLaw.asp

======
btilly
It is worth pointing out that this article was written during the dot com
hysteria, and there has never been any quantitative evidence for it. Similarly
data supporting Metcalfe's Law is hard to come by.

Of course I'm biased. I'm one of the co-authors of
[http://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/networks/metcalfes-law-
is...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/networks/metcalfes-law-is-wrong)
which, instead of postulating that Metcalfe's Law is pessimistic, says that it
is far too optimistic. (Of course we had multiple lines of reasoning for that
conclusion, several of which were based on concrete economic data.)

------
bootload
I ran into Reeds Law ~ <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reed%27s_law> reading
_"The most difficult CEO skill: managing your own psychology"_ ~
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2396120> thinking about the threshold of
effective control and utility of workers in a company. A harder to _visually_
read version posted here ~ <http://www.reed.com/dpr/locus/gfn/reedslaw.html>

